# carte PCI FireWire 400 Heden



## Superparati (28 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir,

j'ai acquis récemment une carte PCI FireWire 400 Heden pour mes PM (G3 et 9600).
Pour le moment je l'ai installé sur le G3, le système reconnaît correctement la carte mais dès que je branche une périphérique FireWire via cette interface le disque dur ne monte pas et n'est pas reconnu que ce soit dans l'utilitaire de disque (invisible) que dans les informations système où j'ai droit à périphérique inconnu.

Sachant que part défaut ce mac était pourvu de FireWire, je branche dessus. Le disque dur monte correctement.

J'ai vérifié sur le site du constructeur s'il n'y avait pas une incompatibilité avec l'Os mais cela ne me semble pas la bonne piste, car compatible Os 9 et supérieur.

Qu'en pensez-vous, avez-vous déjà utiliser cette carte sous Mac Os? 
Y-a-t-il une mise à jour à réaliser sur cette carte?

Merci


----------



## Superparati (28 Octobre 2008)

(plus possible d'éditer son précèdent message après plusieurs heures)

Installé dans le PM 9600, sous Os 9, la carte est incapable de monter un disque dur externe partitionné en FAT 32


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Octobre 2008)

Il faut installer une extension spécifique pour les cartes PCI, et ça marche sous OS 9 (même si infos système ne voit pas la carte ni ce que ty y branches, les disques montent).

Là, je poste depuis un Mac &#8230; euh &#8230; un McDo, mais en rentrant à la maison, je regarderais si j'ai pas noté le lien !


----------



## Superparati (29 Octobre 2008)

oki merci  (bon appétit !)

Je regarde de mon côté  (si ce n'est pas installé par défaut avec Os 9.1 )


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Octobre 2008)

Superparati a dit:


> oki merci  (bon appétit !)
> 
> Je regarde de mon côté  (si ce n'est pas installé par défaut avec Os 9.1 )



Non, c'est pas fourni avec le système. Là, je viens de rentrer, Et je  m'aperçois que je ne parviens plus à trouver le lien, et que c'était sur la clé USB que j'ai reformaté en FAT32 ce matin :sick:

Bon, j'ai installé ça sur le système 9.2.2 de mon Wallstreet, je sors les extensions Fw, je les stuffite et je te balance un lien pour les télécharger dans la soirée.


----------



## Superparati (29 Octobre 2008)

Merci beaucoup,

Sinon je peux toujours récupérer l'extension depuis mon iBook palourde .
Nous verrons ce soir alors


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Octobre 2008)

Superparati a dit:


> Merci beaucoup,
> 
> Sinon je peux toujours récupérer l'extension depuis mon iBook palourde .



Non, l'extension dont je parle ne concerne que le Fw fourni par une carte PCI ou PCMCIA, pas le Fw natif.


----------



## Superparati (29 Octobre 2008)

Autant pour moi  

Merci


----------



## Superparati (7 Décembre 2008)

Sur la carte j'ai 3 FireWire 400 disponible depuis l'extérieur, et un en interne.
Comment peut-on utiliser celui en interne ^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Décembre 2008)

Superparati a dit:


> Sur la carte j'ai 3 FireWire 400 disponible depuis l'extérieur, et un en interne.
> Comment peut-on utiliser celui en interne ^^



Sur mon PM G4, j'ai une carte avec 3 USB2 et 2 Fw400 externes, plus un de chaque en interne. Pour l'instant le Fw interne est libre, mais l'USB2 interne, j'ai viré le cache du dernier slot PCI inutilisé, et j'y ai branché un câble qui sort par le cache ôté, et sur lequel est branché mon hub USB2, ainsi les trois ports externes restent libres pour des branchements directs !


----------



## claude72 (7 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> mais l'USB2 interne, j'ai viré le cache du dernier slot PCI inutilisé, et j'y ai branché un câble qui sort par le cache ôté, et sur lequel est branché mon hub USB2


Ou alors une rallonge que tu ramènes à l'avant du Mac avec la prise collée au scotch double face pour avoir un port USB en façade...

Souvent, sur les PC les sorties internes des cartes sont utilisées pour ramener l'USB sur des ports en façade : tu peux te bricoler la même chose sur le Mac, pour l'USB et le FireWire.





> mais dès que je branche une périphérique FireWire via cette interface le disque dur ne monte pas et n'est pas reconnu que ce soit dans l'utilitaire de disque (invisible) que dans les informations système où j'ai droit à périphérique inconnu.


Ton disque-dur est-il alimenté par une alimentation externe ou par le 24 V de la prise FireWire ?
(normalement, une prise FireWire native délivre une tension d'alimentation de 24 V... mais  est-ce que ta carte PCI délivre aussi cette tension ???)


----------



## Superparati (7 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sur mon PM G4, j'ai une carte avec 3 USB2 et 2 Fw400 externes, plus un de chaque en interne. Pour l'instant le Fw interne est libre, mais l'USB2 interne, j'ai viré le cache du dernier slot PCI inutilisé, et j'y ai branché un câble qui sort par le cache ôté, et sur lequel est branché mon hub USB2, ainsi les trois ports externes restent libres pour des branchements directs !






claude72 a dit:


> Ou alors une rallonge que tu ramènes à l'avant du Mac avec la prise collée au scotch double face pour avoir un port USB en façade...
> 
> Souvent, sur les PC les sorties internes des cartes sont utilisées pour ramener l'USB sur des ports en façade : tu peux te bricoler la même chose sur le Mac, pour l'USB et le FireWire.
> 
> ...



Merci pour ces renseignements 

Les disques dur ne montent pas car la carte FW n'est pas reconnu pas le système (même sous Os X .
je vais dans un premier temps installer les extensions que Pascal 77 m'a donné gentiment


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Décembre 2008)

Superparati a dit:
			
		

> Les disques dur ne montent pas car la carte FW n'est pas reconnu pas le système (même sous Os X .
> je vais dans un premier temps installer les extensions que Pascal 77 m'a donné gentiment



Là, j'ai un peu peur, car toutes les cartes que j'ai pu piloter avec ces extensions étaient nativement reconnues sous OS X. Essaie, mais j'ai un doute !


----------



## Invité (7 Décembre 2008)

Hmmm, si la carte n'apparait pas sous OsX, c'est mauvais signe.
Autant sous Os9, il faut les drivers adéquats, autant c'est natif sous X.


----------



## Superparati (7 Décembre 2008)

Avant d'aller plus loin ! je passe à l'action !

En directe depuis le PM G3 sous Tiger, la carte est reconnu comme étant une carte PCI Open HCI IEEE 1394 (norme FW)

J'ai branché au démarrage du Mac un disque dur 2,5" auto alimenté via la prise FW, il n'est pas reconnu "périphérique inconnu" dans les informations système/FW.

Puis j'ai rajouté mon iSight, elle s'active  
Mais n'est pas non plus reconnu.
J'ai maintenant aucunes périphériques listés dans les info système.

Par contre si j'utilise les ports d'origine la caméra et le disque dur fonctionnent correctement.
Il faut absolument que je trouve les drivers pour faire fonctionner cette &#8230;&#8230; carte


Etrange sous Mac Os 9 (avec le 9600), les extensions FireWire chargés, la carte est reconnu


----------



## Invité (7 Décembre 2008)

Donc la carte est vaguement reconnue mais aucun périphérique ne monte ?
La carte est morte ! :mouais:


----------



## Superparati (7 Décembre 2008)

Invité a dit:


> Donc la carte est vaguement reconnue mais aucun périphérique ne monte ?
> La carte est morte ! :mouais:



je ne pense pas car elle fonctionne parfaitement avec sous Os 9 depuis le PM 9600.
J'ai monté un disque dur 2,5" auto alimenté, formaté en FAT32  (la carte n'est pas morte)
Mais le problème existe belle et bien sous Tiger


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Décembre 2008)

Je serais curieux de savoir s'il existe aussi sous Panther ?

Je m'explique, Fournisseur 0x9004, c'est Adaptec, et Apple semble suivre une drôle de politique vis à vis de ce fournisseur de périphs : j'ai une carte SCSI de la marque, parfaitement gérée par Mac OS jusqu'à Tiger, et hop, d'un coup, sous Leopard, elle marche plus. Recherche sur le site d'Adaptec, les pilotes datent de 2002 ou 2003, ch'sais pu trop. Je vérifie sous Tiger, ce sont bien ces même vieux pilotes qui y figurent. Je les intalle sous Leo, et ma carte reprend vie !

Si ça se trouve, Apple a fait le même coup plus tôt avec leur carte Firewire, et faut aller rechercher les pilotes sur le site d'Adaptec !

Bon, c'est une hypothèse, hein !


----------



## Superparati (8 Décembre 2008)

Une hypothèse plus qu'intéressante !!!!

Je vérifierai au plus vite avec une version de Panther ^^
Heureusement que j'ai cloné le disque dur pour le PM9600 ^^
J'ai tout juste installé Tiger dessus.

Bref d'ici la fin de la semaine j'aurai de nouveau effacé le disque dur puis installé Panther pour essayer d'apporter de vrai preuve à ton hypothèse  pour mon cas 

Au boulot (heu au dodo)



hahaha! je viens de m'en rendre compte, ma capture ne montre pas dans sa totalité les références de ma carte PCI.
En effet j'ai sélectionné ma carte Adaptec SCSI&#8230; et non la carte PCI FW&#8230; je corrigerai le tir dès que possible. En attendant, ton pilote peut m'être utile&#8230; où cas ou


----------



## Superparati (10 Décembre 2008)

Je mets à jours l'image attaché en vous en proposant une seconde qui cette fois-ci montre bien les informations relatives à la carte PCI FireWire 






Actuellement elle ne fonctionne toujours pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2008)

Et qu'apparait-il *à la rubrique Firewire* dans le Mac où elle fonctionne ?


----------



## Superparati (10 Décembre 2008)

Il y a de marqué
Bus FireWire:
           Vitesse maximum: jusqu'à 400Mb/s

Une fois un disque dur branché sur un des port, y est ajouté "appareil inconnu".
L'utilitaire de disque ne le listant pas non plus, je ne peux rien faire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2008)

Superparati a dit:


> Il y a de marqué
> Bus FireWire:
> Vitesse maximum: jusqu'à 400Mb/s
> 
> ...





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et qu'apparait-il *à la rubrique Firewire* dans le Mac où elle fonctionne ?


----------



## Superparati (10 Décembre 2008)

Oui! je vous ai écrire ce qu'il y avait marqué sur le PM 9600, là où la carte est installée .


----------



## Superparati (10 Décembre 2008)

En image


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2008)

Bon, désolé, je me suis planté, entre les cartes et les bridges, je me suis complètement mélangé les crayons, l'info que je voulais ne figure pas dans cette rubrique.

Pour me rafraîchir la mémoire, tu n'avais pas dit qu'entre ton G3 et ton 9600, il y en avait un ou la carte fonctionnait et pas l'autre ?


----------



## Superparati (10 Décembre 2008)

Je t'en pris 

J'ai effectivement sortie une phrase de ce style. Mais plus particulièrement que la carte soit branché sur le G3 ou sur le 9600 le problème est le même.
À part que sur le G3 dispose par défaut de deux ports FW . Ces derniers fonctionnent parfaitement .


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2008)

Superparati a dit:


> Je t'en pris
> 
> J'ai effectivement sortie une phrase de ce style. Mais plus particulièrement que la carte soit branché sur le G3 ou sur le 9600 le problème est le même.
> À part que sur le G3 dispose par défaut de deux ports FW . Ces derniers fonctionnent parfaitement .



Ah, donc, on semble en revenir, soit à un problème de pilote absent, soit à une carte incompatible Mac. Tu aurais un lien vers la page "constructeur" de cette carte ?


----------



## Superparati (10 Décembre 2008)

Cette carte est reconnu parfaitement sous Os 9.
je penche plutôt un un pilote manquant sous Os 9 
Ici le site vendeur. Il n'est pas possible de contacter l'entreprise  faut trifouiller dans le code peut-être.
Pour le site constructeur je regarde 

merci


----------

